# DIY Tank Lid



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

so i have a new 30 gal and there is no lid
i dont think anywhere around here sells tank lids

anyone have an easy way to make a simple lid or something?


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I could use this info too, I just got a 15 gallon with no top or light :/


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah and i just tripped over the lid for my 20gal and broke it >.< so now i need two lids D:


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

It'd be a cinch to build one out of plywood. Just cut a piece of plywood (1/4" or 1/2" depending on tank dimensions) a bit larger than the top of the tank (leaving, say, 1/2" all the way around). Screw some trim on around the edges to keep it positioned, jigsaw out a hole for the light, voila.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

another option you could use plexy glass. it is really easy to cut and fairly cheep. i made some for my two ten gallon breeding tanks and suspended an extra long light over the two of them they look really good!


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

you could also take some mesh and build a wood frame, put the mesh over and lay the lights on top


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I cut a reptile top(mesh) to fit my 29 when I had a dragon fish


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for all the great suggestions guys


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's what I built, cheap, nice & easy http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/what-happend-so-far-pictures-31856/


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

thats really awesome!
is the original top underneath the one you made holding the lights?
my 30 gal doesnt have anything on top of it so id have to make something to hold onto the lighting as well


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

that came out great!!!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

No the org is scrapped LOL
The light (2x4') sits across the top of the tank, so I can move it back & forth as needed for plant care. However if you don't need that for the small tank you can just screw the light on to the back's or sides since the hood (built the way I did) slides right on/ off the tank easily.
And trust me if I(!!!) non handy man no tool experience type gal can do it for a 55g, you can sure enough do that for a 30g...only of cause if you send me pictures afterwards.
Look at your homestore of choice, ours had these pre-cut thinner wood strips (about 1/2" thick) that was real nice wood and came in strips 5.5" tall and 4ft long, perfect size for my 55g (that way your save cutting sheets of wood and they were only few bucks)


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds good ^^ ill see what i can do!
the top for my 20gal seems to be fine
ive still be using it since i stepped on it and its ok lol depending on how the hood for my 30g turns out i might just make one for the 20 as well

we'll see ^^


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Its too simple really!


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

actually fairly cleap to have a couple pieces of glass to make a cover


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wondering if you tried building it yet and if so picturesssss please


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

not yet been handing out resumes


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey that's awesome, Good Luck!!!


----------

